# Using color oops on color disaster, please help?



## ikumi (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi there,

  	So yesterday, I went to a salon to go from natural looking ginger hair (I had been dying it that color for 2 years) to a dark chocolate brown color, like this:







  	Unfortunately, it ended up a black-brown color I really despise. And I don't have the money to go back to another salon or the same one. My hair stylist tells me it'll "kind of lighten up over time" after I communicated my dislike, but there is too much black for it to just fade out.

  	So, today, I have decided to go to Walgreens and get ColorOops. I have used it before on bright red hair and I know that it turns it an yellow-orange gross color. And I know I have to re-dye it with a color lighter than I want.

  	Here is where my question is.

  	I really want to get the results of the picture above, but I don't know what dye to choose! I want to go with John Freida foam color (can be convinced otherwise), but I'm really unsure of what color to go for.

  	Should I go for Light Natural Brown






  	or something a bit darker, like Medium Chocolate Brown:






  	Help? Should I do something completely different?

  	Thank you so much!


----------

